# Eclipse & Ant & Libs



## theomega (3. Jul 2005)

Hallo Leute,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Externen Libaries (z.b. Struts, Tomcat) die ich für mein Eclipse-Project in Eclipse festgelegt habe automatisch in mein ant-build-file zu übernehmen? Es wäre schön wenn ich nicht jedesmal wenn ich eine neue Libary hinzufüge (kommt recht oft vor) das build-file bearbeiten müßte.

Danke
TO


----------



## RicoSoft (4. Jul 2005)

naja, man kann sie alle in ein verzeichnis speichern (z.B. lib), dann weiss man später sogar noch, mit welchen versionen man gearbeitet hat. und im ant-file kann man dann einfach das ganze verzeichnis includen


```
<path id="classpath">
	<fileset dir="lib">
		<include name="*.jar" />
	</fileset>
</path>
</code>
```


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Jul 2005)

unter eclipse 3.1

Export > Ant Buildfile

erzeugt dir ein buildfile build.xml und ein build-user.xml  für eigene adaptionen...


----------

